# Timing belt replacement



## johncr (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey,
I wan't to replace my cruze 2011's timing belt by myself.
I watched a few videos on youtube (links: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-zCwZeyUo and www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb9DzBnc5e0)

I've heard you need to strengthen the belt and stuff, but i cant see that in the video.
so i would like to ask: how hard is it to do that? and how risky is it?


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Those videos show the serpentine belt, not the timing belt. Think you need a special tool for timing belts. Timing belts are only on LS (1.8L engine) models. LT/ LTZ (1.4L engines) have a timing chain.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

johncr said:


> Hey,
> I wan't to replace my cruze 2011's timing belt by myself.
> I watched a few videos on youtube (links: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-zCwZeyUo and www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb9DzBnc5e0)
> 
> ...


BEFORE you do something you might later regret, read this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/214010-im-idiot-any-suggestions.html


----------

